# Casa Royale Crown Cigar Review - Decent smoke at a great price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Casa Royale cigars are made by Pepin for Holts. They are everything Pepin is known for and are very good. Holts has great deals on the robust...

Read the full review here: Casa Royale Crown Cigar Review - Decent smoke at a great price


----------

